

Reddit is down, now what will i do? - caruana
http://www.reddit.com/

======
minimaxir
Note that Reddit has had a rise in the number of 503 error during peak times.

One would think that would be the priority for spending the $50M.

------
prahladyeri
Indeed it is. I thought I might have been shadow-banned or something, but good
to hear that I'm not alone!

------
UImyLife
Make it alive!

~~~
prahladyeri
Seriously, its high time we need a Reddit substitute now. Even Facebook has G+
and Twitter to compete with, but Reddit is still a natural monopoly. Except
perhaps Hacker news, but it doesn't have as many features.

